# Quick Terminology Question



## Viper720 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry for a quite simple and perhaps easy to answer question but its one that has bugged me for ages. Also btw hi to everyone in advance, i havent been on here for ages but now i have internet back at work im free to roam forums when i should be working 

The question i have is this. 

What do people use for stepping side kick? I know the term Ee Dan Yup Chagi for jump side kick, but can never find terminology for step side kick. Also would you say something different for Step side kick and skipping side kick ( done much faster and slightly off the ground ) 

I have heard of a term 'Terran' so Terran Yup Cha Gi being either Step or Skip but i cant find any resources listing that terminology now.

At present, to avoid confusion we are using Ee Dan Yup Chagi for Skipping Side kick ( ie very fast, charging forward and slightly off the ground ) and Dwi Bahl Ee Dan Yup Chagi for the classic 'flying side kick'

Any help appreciated.


----------



## puunui (Apr 18, 2011)

According to this webpage, Yup Cha Na Ka Ki 

http://martialarts-inthepark.com/defaultsite/index.php?page=studentinformation


----------



## Viper720 (Apr 19, 2011)

Many many thanks for that.

The link for further information and reference is greatly appreciated.


----------

